# Looking to start AM group rides in Talega



## Lar Dog (Aug 18, 2009)

We are looking for riders in the San Clemente/Talega area to start a regular AM group ride. Probably a 90min to 2hr regular ride that would start in Talega and either roll North toward Laguna Niguel/Aliso and back or down towards Las Pulgas and back via the hills (Salvador/Presidio etc.). I am open to suggestions on times and routes. Just want to get something going. There are lots of riders around here, so why not get a group ride going?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dam dude, we just moved out offices form Talega by the WalMart to work from home 4 days a week. Wish you had done this sooner!


----------

